

Picking up that entrepreneurial date. - selcouth
http://troggerpath.wordpress.com/2009/02/09/find-that-entrepreneurial-valentine/
A bit of advice from one female entrepreneur, from her experience at start-up parties and tech mixers.  Hopefully it helps you score at least A date with that cute young founder across the office/bar.
======
vaksel
so according to her, you are supposed to stalk someone on facebook before you
even approach them in real life?

All that stuff might be correct for regular dating, but I don't think it
applies that much for Valentine's day. Thats the one day, where the shoe is on
the other side, with women being desperate for a date so that they don't end
up alone on Valentine's day.

~~~
selcouth
Hahah, you are probably correct there. And yep (Im the writer), you should
definitely do a little research before you actively start pursuing someone.
Sure, getting to know them at the bar or party is fine, but before a private
date do a bit of research. Its flattering - and hopefully they do the same for
you. :)

~~~
smokey_the_bear
There's a limit to that though, it's weird when they start asking me about
stuff from page nine of my Google results.

